# How good *is* an electric smoker?



## Nwin23 (Nov 24, 2019)

Done lots of research over the past few weeks  about an electric smoker and I’m curious-what separates it from just an oven you stick outdoors?

the complaints I read are that the installed smoke mechanism on an MES only burns for 30/60 minutes and then you have to refill it which doesn’t scream “convenient” for a longer smoke.

I also read complaints that the AMNPS sometimes doesn’t fully work and that MES says you shouldn’t use pellets at all in their smokers.

I like the idea of an electric because it’s convenient and will stay insulated for smoking during the winter. I know I won’t get a smoke ring with one and that’s ok-just wondering how good they are of if I should jump to a pellet smoker or something else.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 24, 2019)

I have used 2 MES40's, Gen 1 with Remote,  over the last 7 years. They both work flawlessly with the AMNPS Maze, giving 10 hours of Set and Forget.
This is not true for All MES models and the reason reviews greatly vary. The Gen 1 and 2.5 units, distinguished by single Oval Water Pans,  work with the AMNPS. Some bad reviewers fail to realize that Altitude has an effect. The AMNPS needs plenty of Oxygen and may not work in some areas of the country. The AMNTS Tube, eliminates this issue and the reason it was created...JJ


----------



## Murray (Nov 24, 2019)

You mention winter smoking,  a couple of drawbacks, the MES minimum temperature is 100F. Trying to do a cold smoke in the winter you have to turn it off and on to maintain a temperature above freezing and below 100F, a pain but workable.  The controller will give you an error message if the temperature in the smoker is below 32F and not start until you apply heat to the inside. Hair dryer or heat gun works.  If Masterbuilt offered a “Winter Edition” I’m thinking it would sell and it wouldn’t cost them much, a  different temperature probe and some programming I’m guessing.  Other than the above issues I’m enjoy my MES.


----------



## dr k (Nov 24, 2019)

The Mes is easy to mod if you get a used one on FB marketplace and get a PID controller and Amnps with or without a mailbox mod. Then you just replace heating elements if/when they fail. Then you can set the temp 10 ° above ambient temp to create a draft for cold smoking in the Fall, Winter and Spring. Also, holding steady low temps for dried beef, jerky, fish and sausage etc.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 24, 2019)

Check out the smokin-it, smokin tex and cookshack forums.


----------



## Slow42 (Nov 24, 2019)

Nani23 I think electric smokers are great. It is just like and indoor oven that you can use outdoors with smoke.  Many of the cheap electric smokes can be compared to those cheap gas grills you have to buy a few years because they are made so poorly. I have been looking for a good electric smoker also but the good one are far more than I want to spend. The MES has some good models and some bad lots of opinions here about that. I think they fall squarely in the not so great category. However that wouldn‘t stop me from buying one because they can be repurposed into a great smoker when they finally die. I have such a unit I got for nothing, added a PID, new/old heating element and it works in any weather freezing cold to blazing hot. You can set it to any temperature you want no limits, except for the limitations of the smoker box its self. No problem with using pellets for smoke as you can introduce as much air as you like to keep them burning,. There are many knowledgeable members that can help you with the modification.  So go buy the best cheapest MES you can find, modify right away or let it run its course and when it dies give it some new life. I wouldn’t spend more than $200.00 for one personally.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 24, 2019)

I have a mes 30, I use the amnps tray with mailbox, 10 hours of smoke, I live in north east pa and do use it during the winter no problems, no you won't get the smoke ring but that doesn't affect flavor, I also have a pitboss 1000t2 pellet grill/smoker works well but don't get the smoke flavor unless I burn the amnps tube in it, so which one do I like better. flip a coin


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2019)

Murray said:


> You mention winter smoking,  a couple of drawbacks, the MES minimum temperature is 100F. Trying to do a cold smoke in the winter you have to turn it off and on to maintain a temperature above freezing and below 100F, a pain but workable.  The controller will give you an error message if the temperature in the smoker is below 32F and not start until you apply heat to the inside. Hair dryer or heat gun works.  If Masterbuilt offered a “Winter Edition” I’m thinking it would sell and it wouldn’t cost them much, a  different temperature probe and some programming I’m guessing.  Other than the above issues I’m enjoy my MES.




Only a few are like that.
I have had 3 different generations of MES & never had that Cold Weather problem.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2019)

Nwin23 said:


> Done lots of research over the past few weeks  about an electric smoker and I’m curious-what separates it from just an oven you stick outdoors?
> 
> the complaints I read are that the installed smoke mechanism on an MES only burns for 30/60 minutes and then you have to refill it which doesn’t scream “convenient” for a longer smoke.
> 
> ...




#1. It is an oven that works outdoors, but you can add Smoke to it.
#2  No built in Smoke generator that runs off the same heating element works good.
#3. The AMNPS works Great if you use it properly---I never had a problem in 9 years.
#4  Masterbuilt is talking about burning pellets in their built in smoker when they say "Don't do it".
#5  My MES doesn't work below 20° any more, because there's nobody out there to plug it in.
An MES and a AMNPS are a perfect match---Made in Smoking Heaven!

Bear


----------



## Murray (Nov 24, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Only a few are like that.
> I have had 3 different generations of MES & never had that Cold Weather problem.
> 
> Bear


I must have gotten one that was destined for Arizona, if mine would start up at sub freezing temperatures with out the hair dryer and be able to run it at 50F I’d be in Smoker heaven. 

N
 Nwin23
 You didn’t mention what your tastes might be concerning food.


----------



## Nwin23 (Nov 24, 2019)

Murray said:


> I must have gotten one that was destined for Arizona, if mine would start up at sub freezing temperatures with out the hair dryer and be able to run it at 50F I’d be in Smoker heaven.
> 
> N
> Nwin23
> You didn’t mention what your tastes might be concerning food.


Im in northern Virginia to get an idea of temperatures here-it got down to 30 once already but it won’t be arctic by any means.

I don’t really plan on cold smoking. Chicken wings, thighs, and smoked whole chicken will be the main things. We might smoke a turkey and some ribs now and then. A brisket would be hard because it’s only my wife and I so we’d have to have a lot of people over for that to be worthwhile.


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 24, 2019)

I am on my second MES40 and if/when this one dies, there will be a third.  

Lighting the AMNPS did take a little experimenting to make it work flawlessly.  With both MES40 smoked (gen 2.0 and 2.5) I had to pull the chip tube out about 1/2 way and give it a half twist so it could draw in a little air to keep it going.  

I get 9-10 hours of smoke out of one loaded AMNPS.  This makes my MES40's true set-it-and-forget-it electric smokers.  Wonderful for overnight smokes - like PP and whole packer briskets.

There are other good electric smokers out there, but for the bang-for-the-buck when I was in the market for one, the MES40's won out.  No regrets.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 24, 2019)

Murray said:


> I must have gotten one that was destined for Arizona, if mine would start up at sub freezing temperatures with out the hair dryer and be able to run it at 50F I’d be in Smoker heaven.
> 
> N
> Nwin23
> You didn’t mention what your tastes might be concerning food.


    I use my mes 30 in the winter,    I never had to use a hair dryer to heat it, yeah it may take a little longer to heat up but after that the mes doesn't know if it's winter or summer.


----------



## Murray (Nov 24, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I use my mes 30 in the winter,    I never had to use a hair dryer to heat it, yeah it may take a little longer to heat up but after that the mes doesn't know if it's winter or summer.


I get an error message EE... forget exactly what the message is, warm it up  with the hair dryer and good to go.  Today it was 32F so the MES started, if it was 31F then I have to use a hair dryer.  Glad to hear that some MES will start below freezing without external heat. Wish I had one!


----------



## Murray (Nov 24, 2019)

Nwin23 said:


> Im in northern Virginia to get an idea of temperatures here-it got down to 30 once already but it won’t be arctic by any means.
> 
> I don’t really plan on cold smoking. Chicken wings, thighs, and smoked whole chicken will be the main things. We might smoke a turkey and some ribs now and then. A brisket would be hard because it’s only my wife and I so we’d have to have a lot of people over for that to be worthwhile.


That’s exactly what I thought,  1st 10 smokes where hot.  Then I started snooping around this forum... My last 5 smokes were cold/warm. smokes, Fill the fridge/freezer with bacon, fish and  cheese, our adult kids come for a visit and our stockpile is vastly diminished. What ever smoker you decide on go for versatilely.  Too many recipes/ideas on this forum you will want to try, that’s a guarantee!!


----------



## texomakid (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm gonna chime in with my opinion that electric smokers are great and cook excellent BBQ. With the right knowledge they will smoke and cook as good if not better than most cookers. Temp control is key and they are excellent at that. Only thing you won't get with an electric smoker (and correct me if I'm wrong guys) is a smoke ring.  I never did when I cooked with one.

I cooked on a Bradley digital 4 rack for over a year and we had some excellent food come out of that box. Cooked on a basic MES that my brother-in-law gave us prior to that. I had better and more consistent results with the electric smokers that I did with the offset.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2019)

I only use my MES 40 for making sausage & have had it for 8 or 9 years. I use an AMNPS for smoke & have never had a problem with it. It's kept outside in the weather with a cover, actually I put a garbage bag over it, then the cover.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2019)

Murray said:


> That’s exactly what I thought,  1st 10 smokes where hot.  Then I started snooping around this forum... My last 5 smokes were cold/warm. smokes, Fill the fridge/freezer with bacon, fish and  cheese, our adult kids come for a visit and our stockpile is vastly diminished. What ever smoker you decide on go for versatilely.  Too many recipes/ideas on this forum you will want to try, that’s a guarantee!!





Murray said:


> I get an error message EE... forget exactly what the message is, warm it up  with the hair dryer and good to go.  Today it was 32F so the MES started, if it was 31F then I have to use a hair dryer.  *Glad to hear that some MES will start below freezing without external heat. Wish I had one!*



I wouldn't say that "Some MES" will start below freezing without external heat.
I would say that it's a rarity when you get one that has that problem. In 9 years on this forum, I think I heard about less than a dozen like that.
And as for "Cold Smoking", the only thing I cold smoke is cheese.
My Bacon comes out awesome using Temps between 100° and 130°, and I could cold smoke if I want, but I choose not to for quality reasons.

Bear


----------



## Murray (Nov 25, 2019)

The error message is EAA1, happens every time it is below 32F.  Yes your bacon turns out awesome, my first 3 attempts I followed your step by step just wanted to try cold smoked bacon. 

N
 Nwin23
 sorry for highjacking your thread but IMHO versatility is important with your specific tastes.


----------



## The VA Gentleman (Nov 25, 2019)

Nwin23 said:


> Installed smoke mechanism on an MES only burns for 30/60 minutes and then you have to refill it which doesn’t scream “convenient” for a longer smoke.



I go into a smoke with nothing but temp in mind.  Yesterday I smoked a 10lb Boston and wanted to keep the smoke going right up to 160-165 wrap time.  I fill the chip tube twice and let it smoke out then fill it again once until it smokes out a second time.  I get consistent smoke for about 1.5 - 2 hrs.  At this time I open the door, mop my butt then empty the ash from the chip tray and start the whole process over again.  I did this three times before wrapping the but.  It wasn't a pain and it gave me a chance to mop and see how things were going.  The entire cook was about 8hrs (199-200deg) of which I planned accordingly.  About the typical time of a non wrap smoke.  We are eating like kings and queens!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 25, 2019)

_Welcome VA Gentleman. It would be EXTREMELY unusual for a 10 pound Butt to cook in 8 hours at 200 degrees! And, you Mopped 3 times? Are you measuring the cabinet temp with a Tested Accurate Thermometer?  I been Roasting and Smoking Butts over 40 years, and the ONLY time I  got a 10 pound Butt done in 8 hours, was Roasting at 400°F. Even at an MES max temp of 275 and No Mopping or Opening the Door, it should have taken, at least, 10 to 12 hours. 
I  Believe you, as Butts can do some strange things, but your result is either an anomaly or there is something way off...JJ _


----------



## The VA Gentleman (Nov 25, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> _Welcome VA Gentleman. It wpuld be EXTREMELY unusual for a 10 pound Butt to cook in 8 hours at 200 degrees! And, you Mopped 3 times? Are you measuring the cabinet temp with a Tested Accurate Thermometer?  I been Roasting and Smoking Butts over 40 years, and the ONLY time I  got a 10 pound Butt done in 8 hours, was Roasting at 400°F. Even at an MES max temp of 275 and No Mopping or Opening the Door, it should have taken, at least, 10 to 12 hours.
> I  Believe you, as Butts can do some strange things, but your result is either an anomaly or there is something way off...JJ _



Thanks for the warm welcome JJ, I appreciate it.  I can assure you that my entire cook WAS somewhere between 8-9 hrs long, low and slow cabinet temp of 235-240 degrees even after opening the door 3 times.  I pulled it from my MES 40 when my, very reliable, duel probe thermometer reached 200 degrees.  I wrapped my butt as stated at 165ish.  That's a fact with my hand up!  If you're having trouble believing in anomalies, then follow the link below to Malcom Reed's YT channel "How to BBQ Right" and watch him do the same thing with a 10lb butt...and he didn't even wrap his!!!  Welcome to the world of wonders friend.  Congratulations on 40 years of smokin', always something more to learn.

Cheers!

P.S.  I think your cornfusion may be that I said I smoked it at 199-200 degrees.  I meant that was my internal meat temp when I pulled it, not my cooking cabinet temp of 235-240.  My mistake for not making that clear.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 25, 2019)

" I think your cornfusion may be that I said I smoked it at 199-200 degrees. I meant that was my internal meat temp when I pulled it, not my cooking cabinet temp of 235-240. My mistake for not making that clear. "

That makes more sense but that is still a fast cook. I will take a look at the Video to discover the secret...JJ


----------



## grady in texas (Nov 25, 2019)

I bought a used Cookshack #105, converted it to a PID/SSR controller and use it all the time. It is really plug and go. Mostly I smoke briskets (overnight), chickens (whole and thighs), Bostons and have experimented with all kinds of things (vegies, whole garlic, etc.).  I have had some luck with small fish (for dip).   I don't like the way it does ribs, I prefer indirect heat on the charcoal.  Never had a complaint!  My 2 cents.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> " I think your cornfusion may be that I said I smoked it at 199-200 degrees. I meant that was my internal meat temp when I pulled it, not my cooking cabinet temp of 235-240. My mistake for not making that clear. "
> 
> That makes more sense but that is still a fast cook. I will take a look at the Video to discover the secret...JJ




I have to agree that Smoking a 10 pound Butt to 199° in 9 hours, using 240° Smoker Temp is pretty fast, but also quite possible, especially if you're measuring the Smoker Temp somewhere other than right close to the Meat itself.

Below I have a 9.2 pound Butt that I got to 200° IT in 10 hours, using an "At Grate" Temp of 265°.
Pulled Boston Pork Butt (265°)

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Nov 26, 2019)

You are gonna have to bring some serious game to best the MES + AMNPS.  I was VERY apprehensive when I first got mine but I have not looked back since my first smoke.  Some stick burner owners and WSM owners simply don't believe that set and forget works, but it does.  That being said, you need to learn your craft and that takes time and experience but if you stick to it and hang around here and learn, you WILL get good.  

Having done 7 back to back butts in the past, I averaged around 15hrs for 8lbs per @ 275F to 205IT.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 26, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Having done 7 back to back butts in the past, I averaged around 15hrs



Interestingly enough, at that weight and temp, the Butts were taking their Sweet Time Cooking. I've found 275 to go just shy of 1.5 hours per pound. I would have estimated 11 to 12 hours for that Smoke...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Nov 26, 2019)

Injected with 10% apple juice, STPP, etc.  Takes 8lbs to almost 9 LOL  

I think some people would freak out how little "juice" there was.  Just fat.  I only measured 1 time but the yield was near 80%.  No doubt an affect on smoke time.


----------



## The VA Gentleman (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm certainly not a liar and I was present during the cook.  My only other guess is that I  smoke my meats inside my garage, no wind, temp outside was in the 50's and I wrapped the butt with double foil at 165ish.  Clearly it's not an impossible scenario.  I can point you to several other videos that show the same/similar results.   What would I have to gain by making up my cook time/temp?  (Shakin my head)  I don't understand the point in calling me out in front of the forums.  If you don't agree with me then don't agree.  As a group leader/moderator I would have expected a little more integrity.  You can bet your sox I'll be smoking many more...we'll find out one way or another.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 26, 2019)

NO ONE IS ACCUSING YOU OF LYING!
You had a Butt go UNUSUALLY Fast,  based on THOUSANDS of Posted Cooks here and GENERATIONS of Experience! A couple of guys on YT don't Trump that. CALM yourself and accept that if something out of the Ordinary  Happens and YOU Post in the Open Forum, one or maybe Dozens of members will inquire about it... If you Expect Integrity,  NEWBIE? EXERCISE some and don't Jump to Conclusions!...JJ


----------



## bregent (Nov 26, 2019)

Malcom's cooking a Duroc butt, which IIRC are known to cook faster because the fat melts easier. Other heritage pork is probably similar.
For me a standard 8-9lb butt takes about 12 hours in my Memphis - and pellet cookers typically cook faster than other smokers due to the higher convection.


----------



## The VA Gentleman (Nov 26, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> NO ONE IS ACCUSING YOU OF LYING!
> You had a Butt go UNUSUALLY Fast,  based on THOUSANDS of Posted Cooks here and GENERATIONS of Experience! A couple of guys on YT don't Trump that. CALM yourself and accept that if something out of the Ordinary  Happens and YOU Post in the Open Forum, one or maybe Dozens of members will inquire about it... If you Expect Integrity,  NEWBIE? EXERCISE some and don't Jump to Conclusions!...JJ



Well, I've got nothing clever to say so...very well.


----------



## dr k (Nov 26, 2019)

Missing variables can cause confusion so if it is a unique butt then that would be something to consider. I've cooked two 8lb butts at 275 in 12 hours till 203 IT and a 20lb whole packer brisket trimmed to 17lbs at 275 in 14 hours till 203 IT. Both smokes naked the whole time but my variable is holding a steady 275 with a PID controller with no hysteresis. With a stock Mes controller that would be coasting from 260-290°  to average 275 and I know would have a different result especially with a harder bark from sugars in the rub getting to 290.  My stock Mes controller set to 275 never coasted up to an actual 265 with calibrated therms so my average actual temp was 250ish. I believe my Mes controller spent more time below and at my actual set point vs at actual set point and above so the steady PID set point is a faster cook. Don't forget your variables. Lol


----------



## The VA Gentleman (Nov 26, 2019)

dr k said:


> Missing variables can cause confusion so if it is a unique butt then that would be something to consider. I've cooked two 8lb butts at 275 in 12 hours till 203 IT and a 20lb whole packer brisket trimmed to 17lbs at 275 in 14 hours till 203 IT. Both smokes naked the whole time but my variable is holding a steady 275 with a PID controller with no hysteresis. With a stock Mes controller that would be coasting from 260-290°  to average 275 and I know would have a different result especially with a harder bark from sugars in the rub getting to 290.  My stock Mes controller set to 275 never coasted up to an actual 265 with calibrated therms so my average actual temp was 250ish. I believe my Mes controller spent more time below and at my actual set point vs at actual set point and above so the steady PID set point is a faster cook. Don't forget your variables. Lol



Thanks for the information.  I apologize for hijacking this thread, it was never my intention,  especially to  Nwin23.  I was just trying to say that this is what I do to keep the smoke rolling on my MES 40 as it was one of their concerns.  I don't usually pay any attention to the time, more so the internal temp of the meat as long as the cabinet is holding the desired temp.  I felt like my integrity was being challenged and I wanted to defend it.  I can't explain why it was so short, I don't know why, but it is what it is.  My family, my neighbors and my coworkers all enjoyed my Carolina style BBQ, it was a huge hit! so...JJ, take from it what you will, lets put this smoke behind us and see what happens with the next one.

Cheers!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 26, 2019)

No hard feelings here. It's unfortunate that the written word can be so easily misinterpreted. Face to Face, there would be no issue...JJ


----------



## Nwin23 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hey so one other question-how do you guys deal with finishing chicken? 275 degrees isn’t enough to crisp the skin. I can use my grill during the summer, but I’d rather not do that in the winter.

im guessing maybe the oven inside for a while or put it under the broiler?


----------



## The VA Gentleman (Nov 26, 2019)

Nwin23 said:


> Hey so one other question-how do you guys deal with finishing chicken? 275 degrees isn’t enough to crisp the skin. I can use my grill during the summer, but I’d rather not do that in the winter.
> 
> im guessing maybe the oven inside for a while or put it under the broiler?



Here're my two cents if I may...I have not had good luck with smoking a chicken in my MES.  Both times they came out like they were wearing a wetsuit...rubber skin.  BUT...I did learn a few things.  I rinsed my chicken and didn't dry it prior to putting it in the smoker which creates a LOT of moisture.  In other words, I steamed it at the highest temp that my smoker could provide.  Steam and chicken do NOT create a crispy situation.  I have read where others have had great success but I have not.  I smoke chicken wings on my Weber just about every weekend to have while watching football...GO HAWKS!  My wings come out so amazing, that I have been told that I should sell them.  Anyway, the dryer the wing the crispier the skin.  After cutting up my wings into drummettes, and whatever the other is, I dry them with a paper towel and put them on a sheet pan to place into the refrigerator that further dehydrates them for a few hours.  It makes a huge difference!  I don't know if this would work for a whole chicken but it may be worth a shot.  I'm not even gonna try as I have a rotisserie that makes the BEST chicken around.   I cook my wings on a Weber using a Vortex.  It's not fried chicken but it works!  I hope that this helps in some way.  

Cheers!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 27, 2019)

Plan ahead so the Skin can dry in the refer 12 to 24 hours. When the IT in the Breast reaches 145. Move to your Oven at 425°F. Finish cooking. I pull Poultry out of the oven at 155 and counter rest it...JJ


----------



## 2008RN (Nov 27, 2019)

I built an electric smoker from a fridge last year. I love it and my wife loves that I am cooking some good stuff. It is great with a PID being able to hold tight temps. I have tried everything from Cold smoking to Pizza.  OK, the Pizza was kind of a Pain in the Arse, but everything else came out great.  I use either a ANMPS or  a ANMTS with a mail box.  I just got done with 22# pulled pork and a 17 hour smoke. 

The only negative besides pizza is finishing chicken.  I have finished the chicken on the grill to get that crisp chicken skin instead of rubber chicken.  I have done beef, chicken, fish, pork, nuts, spices, cheese,...

If you want something you need to tend, get a stick burner. but I like being able to program the smoker to do certain things. ei: cold smoke, for  1hr, the raise temp to 225 until meat is above 140, then kick it up to 275-325 for the finish depending on what I am doing. I no longer feel the need to open the door to check the food, Just to turn/flip the food 1/2 way through the cook.  I have got some of the best tasting and looking salmon, by slowly raising the temp up.


----------



## The VA Gentleman (Nov 27, 2019)

2008RN said:


> I built an electric smoker from a fridge last year. I love it and my wife loves that I am cooking some good stuff.



You just brought back some great memories of my uncle and his refrigerator converted smoker.  I think his was a stick burner though (can't remember).  He would smoke various game, salmon, he would make his own sausage and smoke it...everything.  He was my inspiration for wanting to learn how to smoke.  Unfortunately, he passed long before I got started and I never really learned any of his techniques.  He was such a rustic person, I would have learned a lot from him.  He kept it in this shed and I remember how amazing it smelled in there.  It's why I use my smoker in my garage.  The garage is all wood and it takes in all of that aroma for a few days.

I'm going to follow JJ's advice above on the whole chicken and give it another shot, it's been a few years and I'd like to get it right.

Cheers!


----------



## normanaj (Nov 27, 2019)

Wish I could get my butts to cook that fast!The last two I did were 3 and 4lbs and both took over 14hrs.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2019)

Maybe I'm just lucky, but I get Great Chicken Parts & Turkey Breast from my MES 40.
All I do is turn it up to 275° for the last hour or 2 (Actual Temp 270° to 280°).
The Skin comes out Great---That's Bear's Favorite Part !!
Hickory Smoked Turkey Breast
Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)
Chicken Thighs (MES 40 Smoked)

Bear


----------



## jamesroy (Sep 16, 2020)

Electric smoker is better than no smoker, especially if you're in an apartment or condo where they won't let you have gas, charcoal, or pellets. ... Pellet smokers are just as easy to use as electrics, produce much better tasting food, but they are more expensive.


----------

